# '05 Mercedes-Benz CLK-500 SQ Build



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

This is my 3rd vehicle to build and compete with, in USACi SQ. It is also being built to IASCA rules so that it can compete there too. The main goal of this build, version 1 (haha after USACi finals it will be rebuilt to version 2), is the maintain a stock appearance in the interior of the car and engine bay and rebuild the trunk to hold sub/amps/processor.

I am keeping the stock radio that sends out the signal through fiber optic to the Logic 7.1 system. I am currently waiting for a moBridge preamp to come in to break the signal from the radio and send another line of fiber optic to the BitOne. Which will then go to an audison amp. Here is the list of equipment for I am using:

- HAT Clarus 5 1/4" mids in the doors
- HAT Legatia L1Pros
- D.A.D KMH 12" sub
- Factory Head Unit
- moBridge preamp
- BitOne
- Audison amps
- Connection (audison) wires/connectors......

MB and Germans hate for Americans to take their cars apart so it took forever to just take the door panel off the passenger side, apply 2 layers of dynamate extreme and a layer of second skin Alpa Damp to the bottom half of the door. I am currently building the sealed sub box for 1 D.A.D KMH 12". Once that is almost done I'll post some pics of it


----------



## brandontw (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool... looking good. Two identical mids in each door then? Whats your plan for tweeters? I don't think you mentioned...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice ride. I'm looking forward to more progress pictures.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like you can go bigger than just 5 1/4's, any reason you chose that size?

I'm also assuming you will remove, and seal up that woofer in the back of the door, right?

Great looking car, a friend has one (3" straight pipes) and its a blast to drive.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

^ I believe its since he already has them, and hes on a budget right now. I think he has plans to later upgrade.


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

toostubborn2fail is correct, I already had the 5 1/4" from my last car, those will go into the front factory location. That car does hold a 6" but I will be going up to a 6" or 8" in the door but will be rebuilding the bottom part of the door to angle them better.

I bet the straight pipes sound awesome, do you know how he did it? Do you know how he set up the straight pipes, i know its a 3" pipe from each header to a single 3" to the rear.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

markn05 said:


> toostubborn2fail is correct, I already had the 5 1/4" from my last car, those will go into the front factory location. That car does hold a 6" but I will be going up to a 6" or 8" in the door but will be rebuilding the bottom part of the door to angle them better.
> 
> I bet the straight pipes sound awesome, do you know how he did it? Do you know how he set up the straight pipes, i know its a 3" pipe from each header to a single 3" to the rear.


Gotcha.
I'm not sure the whole setup with his exhaust, as I haven't seen the underside. I know he welded it all himself. I rode in it to Lime Rock (about 1hr15min) and it is seriously loud. Wide open you can't hear yourself think, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Bump, this should be a nice setup


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry for such a long delay in updating yall on the build. I had to wait 2 weeks for the amp to be released from Audison and get on the Connection pieces in before I could really start to build the trunk. I had to wait another 3-4 weeks for the moBridge company to change distributors, it looks like Audison picked them up b/c its now labeled as an Audison Connection piece. But it finally came in from Italy.

After having to rebuild the sub box multiple times, b/c of space and trying to make it a total of 2.0 cu ft for one 12", its starting to come along fast now. I will be posting updated pics tomorrow or this weekend. The car should be wired, playing, and 90% done by end of next week. With just trim pieces and putting the, ridiculously hard car to tear apart, back together again.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

With just trim pieces and putting the, ridiculously hard car to tear apart, back together again.[/QUOTE]

At least it's a hard top. The convertible will make you want to tear your hair out. These cars tend to sound pretty good, though, as they are built very well. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats actually one reason I did not get a convertible haha. Getting the rear "shelf" out with the rear screen was a painful enough haha!


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

I got my wifes 2002 c230 coupe as my new beater car for work and am going to start tearing into it soon.

Is there anyway you could take photos or describe how to take apart the interior to do the wiring?

I have taken the dash apart beforeand am sure I can figure out the doors but need help figuring out how to take apart the rest of it to do wiring from the engine to the trunk and back.

Took it to a local shop in my new town and they tore up my interior so I'm trying to avoid further damage as looking for interior pieces is hard or impossible for this car.


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

I could take pics of my car and how to uninstall a CLK-500 w209 but it will be different than yours. Compared to alot of other cars out there Mercedes seems to use alot of pressure fitting compared to alot of screws and bolts, if any panel has a small piece that can be popped off with a small flat screw driver, pop it off and there will be some kind of bolt to unscrew and the panels just pop off with some force. 

Made some head room on being able to run all the 12 gauge speaker wire, 1/0 gauge power wire, fiber optic cable, DRC cable for bitone, Aux input for ipad and iphone to bitone, and +/-/remote for Bitone. 









http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i375/markn02/photo56.jpg


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

Someone mentioned on their Audi build that it was easier to just pop the pillar covers off and run the wiring to the amps in the rear of the vehicle via the roof.

Was thinking about it but my headliner has to come off eventually to repair the roof length sunroof for the fourth or fifth time...


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well im running so many wires from the front to back plus and 1/0 cable that it was take so much to just secure them to the room so they didnt lay on the headliner. But i did think about that for the speaker wires


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmm - what is happening here?


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

are thses dual mids or a midbass and midrange.?


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

The speakers you see are Hybrid Audio 1" L1 pro tweeters and then their clarus 5 1/4" mid range speakers. It is a 2-way active system. 

After months of talking with Audison and the developers of the DA1 mobridge piece with not much success.....I decided to run the new Pioneer DEH-80PRS. Has tons of SQ features; 16-band eq, auto-eq with mic provided, and time alignment. But once again this wonderful car is a pain in the butt b/c they do NOT make a correct single DIN dash kit for it. Not sure why but we had to take the one that was suppose to work , cut it down to fit into the area correctly, glue/bondo it back and paint it to finish it off. Here are the pictures of the head unit installed before it was painted.....


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

hay, im gathering stuff on my clk buld what is the part number for the din ? im going to use a double din. i was planing to keep the stock navigation but after seeing how you had trouble with the bit one and mObridge im caning that idea. 
looking good please continue to update.


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is a pic of the painted dash kit installed. Eventually I will be getting on the wood dipped in a different wood grain including the dash piece for the radio. 










omega48r - The dash kit's model number is 99-8712 from metra. If yours is an '05 like mine, they will have to cut it down to make it fit then cut the center more to fit the double din in. If your clk is an '06 or '07 you might not have any issues with the mobridge and can keep your navi and stock system.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a 09 clk350


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

In that case the dash kit number will be different. Go to metraonline.com and put in your vehicle info and it will show you all the parts, and the dash kits for that year and model.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks a lot, im trying to get my equiptment together. just dont know to go the Kenwood double din route or the stock navi mobridge and bitone


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

Kenwoods are great double dins, but if the mobridge works, id stick with mobridge and bitone. if you do the mobridge be sure to ask them if it doesnt work can you return the mobridge and get your money back.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

How much is a mobridge?


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

They retail around $950. Which is expensive but its probably cheaper than a real nice kenwood navi. Also its cheaper to install the mobridge than the kenwood.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

Dam that's kind of steep and only 100 cheaper then a high end Kenwood. I just seen a mo bridge For360 on e90post. Honosty I do not want to pay more then 300 for a used mobridge and then grab a bit one ( like 600 New on eBay )
This build seems to get more and more expensive lol. I like the factory look but that navi sucks !!!! Ugh decisions!!! 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

any update on the build?? i actually purchased 2 jl amps. the Hd1200 and HD600. but times are hard so i have to put my build on hold until i finish moving. but the speakers im looking at are the JBl 660GTI. im also thinking about going with the new 8' alpine HU the INE-something. i ordered speaker adapters and the dash kit. stuff is moving but slowly. do you have any plans on changing your battery? also where are you mounting the tweeters the stock location. i was thinking about doing custom pods in the A-Pillar. 
i still need about 2k worth of stuff (HU and speaker) after that i will move on to suspension and wheels. then go carbon fiber everything. lol


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

oh for sub i will be using my spg555 sub


----------

